# gritos de animales



## poutsas

el perro ladra, el gato maulla, el burro rebuzna. El elefante, ¿que hace?


----------



## Choco

*Barrito* es el berrido del elefante. Barritar.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que interesante! nunca pensé en eso. 
me pregunto como hacen los conejos, o si simplemente no emiten sonidos.


----------



## luyansan

Tus preguntas reciben rápida respuesta: 



> chilla.(De chillar).1. f. Silbato que sirve a los cazadores para imitar el chillido de la zorra, la liebre, el conejo, etc.2. f. Reclamo con que el cazador imita el chillido de algunos animales.


 
Según esta definición del DRAE, los conejos chillan o emiten chillidos (nada especial, por otra parte).


----------



## blnc

He encontrado esto.

Me encanta este tipo de hilos... ¡podríamos abrir uno en cultura para saber cómo hacen (onomatopeya) los diferentes animales en las diferentes lenguas o en las diferentes "versiones" de castellano que por esta web pululan!


----------



## luyansan

Al texto que nos enlazas le falta decir que onzas, panteras y leopardos himplan. 

Muchas gracias por el enlace (y por la idea del hilo).


----------



## blnc

luyansan said:


> Al texto que nos enlazas le falta decir que onzas, panteras y leopardos himplan.
> 
> Muchas gracias por el enlace (y por la idea del hilo).



Nuevo hilo ya creado en Discusión General


----------



## poutsas

Muchas gracias Choco y demás amigos


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Qué divertido!

Las aves pían y algunas cantan.
Los pavos gluglutean.
Los cuervos, grajos y urracas grañen, graznan, urajean y crascitan.
Las grullas gruyen.
Los caballos relinchan y bufan.
Las reses vacunas mugen, bufan y braman.
Los patos graznan o parpan.
Los jabalíes arrúan.
Los burros y asnos rebuznan.
Los gatos ma*ú*llan y ronronean.
Los félidos (grandes) rugen.
Las serpientes sisean.
Los caninos ladran y a*ú*llan.
Las ovejas (y otros) balan.
Los becerros berrean.
Los gallos cacarean.
Los gamos gamitan.
Las ranas croan.
Los elefantes barritan.
Los conejos zapatean (como *Tambor*).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Luyansan por tu pronta respuesta.
Lazarus los conejos Chillan y Zapatean entonces.....


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> Los félidos (granden) rugen.
> Los caninos ladran y aullan.



Yo diría "felinos" y "cánidos", pero bueno...



> Los conejos zapatean (como Bambi).



El conejo se llamaba Tambor.

Los búhos ululan.
Las cigüeñas crotoran.
Los ciervos berrean.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> Los félidos (grande*s*) rugen.
> Los caninos ladran y a*ú*llan.



Yo diría "felinos" y "cánidos", pero bueno...



> Los conejos zapatean (como Bambi).



El conejo se llamaba Tambor.

Los búhos ululan.
Las cigüeñas crotoran.
Los ciervos berrean.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

¿Alguien sabía que los perros y los cuervos pueden gañir?


----------



## indigoio

blnc said:


> Nuevo hilo ya creado en Discusión General


Blnc, no logro encontrar el hilo, ¿será en Discusión cultural? ¿Podrías poner el enlace?



ROSANGELUS said:


> los conejos Chillan y Zapatean entonces.....


Pero eso de "zapatear" no se refiere precisamente a la "voz" del conejo. Más bien sería una forma de expresarse. Es como el guajolote / pavo que, aparte del sonido que emite (por cierto es un como chiflido pero no sé cómo se llama), tiene una forma peculiar de expresarse: hincha sus carúnculas y se esponja, abanicando las plumas de su cola. 

El conejo zapatea
El guajolote se esponja
El caballo... ¿raspa el piso?


----------



## indigoio

Henrik Larsson said:


> ¿Alguien sabía que los perros y los cuervos pueden gañir?


Yo sólo sé que al perro de mi vecina no le agrado y me _gruñe_ antes de ladrar de cerca  .

Mmm, interesante lo del perro. Para las aves, creo que _gañir_ es sinónimo de _graznar_.


----------



## chics

Son las gallinas las que cacarean, los gallos cantan. 

¿Qué hacen los monos (uh uh uh)?

Entonces, un gañán es un tío que se (comporta de cierto modo y) se expresa como ¡un cuervo!


----------



## Marta Castillo

Estas cuestiones de animales son fascinantes. En el thread en el que se pregunta si el caballo raspa el piso (ya pasamos de sonido a movimiento, me encanta), te diría que mientras está parado pero mueve las patas,
caracolea.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Loa gatos arañan, y las arañas gatean?


----------



## Marta Castillo

Sin duda, los gatos arañan, y aunque te parezca un chiste, no sé en castellano, pero en inglés, las arañas gatean.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:


> Yo diría "felinos" y "cánidos", pero bueno...
> El conejo se llamaba Tambor..


Pues sí: era Tambor. No perdonas una, ¿eh?  

Cánidos sería más preciso que caninos, pero lo de felinos en lugar de félidos me parece un tanto quisquilloso.

Saludos.


----------



## elviajeropaisa

Ante todo no decimos "el grito de los animales", sino *ONOMATOPEYA*...


----------



## Marta Castillo

Tienes razón, pero las onomatopeyas son una categoría más amplia que los sonidos de los animales: achís, pum, zas, chuu chuu...


----------



## elbeto

Y los ornitorrincos, los tlacuaches, las tultuzas y los tapires ¿que hacen?


----------



## elbeto

Hola.


elviajeropaisa said:


> Ante todo no decimos "el grito de los animales", sino *ONOMATOPEYA*...


 
La onomatopeya es la _imitación_ que se hace por medio del lenguaje de los sonidos que emiten los animales. (http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/onomatopeya)
Ejemplos: guau, miau, ribbit (en inglés), etc.

No estoy seguro de que onomatopeya también se refiera al sonido que emiten los animales.


----------



## indigoio

elbeto said:


> La onomatopeya es la _imitación_ que se hace por medio del lenguaje de los sonidos que emiten los animales. (http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/onomatopeya)
> Ejemplos: guau, miau, ribbit (en inglés), etc.


Claro. 
Viajero: es que estamos tratando de saber el nombre de los sonidos, chillidos o gritos que emiten los animales, y no de su onomatopeya. Que bien podría ser tema de otro hilo.



elbeto said:


> No estoy seguro de que onomatopeya también se refiera al sonido que emiten los animales.


Bueno, yo lo dejaría como sus "voces" o "sonidos".

Por lo pronto... creo que ha faltado mencionar que los pollitos _pían_. Ya de paso, el guajolote/pavo _gluglutea_ y el ratón _musita_ (¿al oído?


----------



## lazarus1907

elbeto said:


> Y los ornitorrincos, los tlacuaches, las tultuzas y los tapires ¿que hacen?


¿Y los Aluterus monoceros? ¿Qué sonido emiten? Hay cientos de milliones de especies; seamos un poco más razonables.


----------



## elbeto

¿Razonables? Bien, entonces investiguemos si el sonido emitido por los animales toma su nombre de acuerdo a la especie, por ejemplo. Además un poco de humor mezclado en la información, que ya de por sí rebozan en este hilo, no daña a nadie.


----------



## indigoio

Al menos sé que los _xoloizcuintles_ ladran .


----------



## ROSANGELUS

como se le llama al sonido que hacen los puercos (cochinos/marranos)
"oink-oink" algo así.....
Saludos

PD. En este caso el "oink-oink" seria la Onomatopeya, mientras que lo que busco es el nombre de ese sonido, asi como "guau-guau"= ladrar


----------



## Artajerjes

No pude ubicarlo en ninguna parte del hilo, pero:
Los caballos relinchan 
Los burros rebuznan
¿Las zebras?

Especificamente en esa parte donde las leonas brincan sobre la pobre zebrita que esta huyendo y esta emite un chillido/relincho de dolor y grito de auxilio bien característico, que es bastante popular gracias a los programas de Animal planet o Discovery. 

________________
*¡¡Viva Narnia!!*


----------



## indigoio

ROSANGELUS said:


> como se le llama al sonido que hacen los puercos (cochinos/marranos)
> "oink-oink" algo así.....


Dicen por ahí que _gruñen_, pero para mí que más bien _chillan_.



Artajerjes said:


> No pude ubicarlo en ninguna parte del hilo, pero:
> Los caballos relinchan
> Los burros rebuznan
> ¿Las zebras?


Yo diría que también _relinchan_, pero no me creas mucho, sólo es una suposición (porque son de la familia de los equinos).

¿Sabían que el murciélago _chirría_?


----------



## roxcyn

Disculpen, pero ¿qué sonido hace un pez cuando nada?  En inglés se dice "swish", ¿y en español?


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:


> Cánidos sería más preciso que caninos, pero lo de felinos en lugar de félidos me parece un tanto quisquilloso.



Sólo digo que yo lo diría, porque me parece más coloquial. En cuanto a "caninos", el problema es que, como sustantivo, el DRAE sólo admite el significado de colmillo (y es el único que yo he oído).


----------



## lazarus1907

Jellby said:


> Sólo digo que yo lo diría, porque me parece más coloquial. En cuanto a "caninos", el problema es que, como sustantivo, el DRAE sólo admite el significado de colmillo (y es el único que yo he oído).


Tienes razón en cuanto a que el sustantivo más apropiado es cánido, pero no olvides que cualquier adjetivo se puede sustantivar poniéndole un artículo delante (los rojos, los feos, etc), y canino significa "Perteneciente o relativo al can._", _así que tampoco sería incorrecto.


----------



## blnc

indigoio said:


> Blnc, no logro encontrar el hilo, ¿será en Discusión cultural? ¿Podrías poner el enlace?



Borraron el hilo en Discusión General porque invitaba a las listas... mala pata.
¡¡¡Pero veo que este está muy vivito y coleando!!!  ¡Qué bien!

Roxcyn, en castellano creo que no hay nombre para lo que hacen los peces, pero la onomatopeya es "glu glu".

Lo cual me recuerda que en alemán hay una canción que dice algo así como "en nuestro tejado hay tres palomas blancas que hacen "gurú" y nos cagan encima"... es un tanto bestia (el final, que no os lo cuento, por si hay amigos de "Save the animals" o algo así). 

¡Saludos!


----------



## pulp

Siento resucitar el hilo después de que lleve tantos meses inactivo, pero tengo una duda que a lo mejor me podéis aclarar aquí:

¿Sería una barbaridad muy grande decir que la panteras "chillan"?


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Hubo una discusión en este foro referente a los esto:

Se llama "Como suenan los animales en español" por alexilion.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=532761&highlight=animales


----------



## pulp

Gracias por poner el link


----------



## Marta Castillo

Disculpa la demora. Yo te diría que las panteras (y los pumas) rugen o braman. No he visto ninguna asociación con chillar, lo cual por supuesto no significa que no exista.


----------



## AguAmor

blnc, ya no puedo ingresar al enlace =(

Pero lo que sí es muy importante decir (según yo, pues) =)
Es que, el gallo con su quiquiriquí, quiquiriquean (żquiquiriquear? o żquiquiriquiar?) no cacarea... Las gallinas cacarean (cacarear), y, cuando están culecas, cloquean (cloquear) Los pollitos y algunas otras aves pequeñas, pían, (píar).
Y he escuchado, en mi tierra, montón de veces cacaraquear...Incluso, cuando alguien, alardea de algo.
Por otro lado, los gallos, también, cantan, claro. El cisne, vozna (voznar) y el puerco, gruñe (gruñir); los lechones o cerditos: guañen. La golondrina, trisa, (trisar); el grillo, grilla (grillar); el jabalí, arrúa (arruar); el jilguero, gorjea (gorjear). Muchas aves, tambien, trinan (trinar). La paloma: Zurea, arrulla, gime. (Zurear, arrullar, gemir). El pavo, gluglutea y vocea, (gluglutear, vocear). La perdiz, cuchichía o cuchichea, ajea (Cuchichiar o cuchichear, ajear); el ratón, musita, (musitar). Y la serpiente, también, silba, (silbar). La langosta, estrida, (estridar). La zorra, tautea, chilla. (Tautear, chillar). La chicharra, chirría, chilla. El gorrión, también, chirría. El mosquito, pita y (la mosca) zumba (Pitar zumbar). El mono; aúlla, chilla. El hombre: cecea y sesea, jadea, musita.
El gato:
Maúlla, Maya, mía, miaga, bufa. (Maullar, Mayar, miar, miagar, bufar).
El gato, bufa cuando hace "fu"; maúlla cuando, siendo adulto, da maúllos o maullidos; maya cuando, siendo joven, da maídos; miaga o mía cuando dice "miau" o "mío".
Y iOh, sorpresa!: El gato en celo, no estoy segura si la gata...marramiza (marramizar). 
Y el perro: Ladra, aúlla, arrufa, gruñe, gañe, regañe, late, regaña (Ladrar, aullar, arrufar, gruñir, gañir, regañir, latir, regañar).
El perro arrufa cuando gruñe e hincha el hocico al tiempo que enseña los dientes, o regaña (de regañir) cuando lo maltratan, o regaña (de regañar) cuando demuestra saña, sin ladrar y mostrando los dientes o, finalmente, late cuando ve o va siguiendo la caza.
Bueno, tengo una pregunta, żPor favor, me puede orientar...? żCómo saber que aves graznan? Los patos, la urraca, ganzos, cuervos... iAyuda!

Saludos. iGracias desde ya!
P. D. Perdón, żhay reses qué no sean vacunas?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Y los loros, o por lo menos algunos, hablan.

Este hilo parece la granja del viejo MacDonald....


----------

